# lure coursing



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

Well yesterday they had a animal fair and I decided to take atlas . there where so many dogs and it was pretty cool. what did catch my eyes what a lure course set up they had going. i know sighthounds are the ones that do the sport most the times. Now atlas and i sat a watched for a little bit and it looked really cool. The funniest was a little pom did it. I could tell that atlas was digging in to, because he had his eyes on the tied up bags they use as the lure. he kept pulling and wanted to chase after at. So I decided to let atlas have a crack at it. All I can say is that he kicked ass. He gave it 100% , oh yeah they had some hurdles the lure goes through not very high but atlas goes flying over them. I let him do the course three different times and it was definetly a good work out. . After it all i had people come up and say that he did really good and what a well behaved dog i had. So many dogs around and atlas was all cool with it. I think he represented well for the breed. :woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good job! I would have loved to see that. Seems to me like bulldogs would do great in those tight turns where those long-legged dogs slow down. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not familiar with a Lure course. Is it like an obstacle course with a lure?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive seen jack russels that kick major butt, sounds like he had a good day!!!!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i wish i had one of these. They are pretty nifty


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

most the time for the sighthounds its in a real big field that they have it set up. No hurdles or anything its just a straight run, i think the track might be 1/4 of a mile I might be wrong. It was fun


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

they had small terriers at the orville , CA show doing that and they are very impressive LOL. I wouldn't mind getting one for grizz. Do you ha mve to rerun the lure everytime I'd is itva looped system?


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

yeah its a loop system so it makes it easy.. fun


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah cuz id get tired rerunning the lure everytime...my dog has drive, not me LOL. Know where they sell these? itd be cool to set up at a local feild somewhere. especially if its say less than a couple hundred bucks. Itd be like a giant mill, and im really tired of capturing cats for grizz to chase and the neighbors are all so sad ....


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

I know I'm going to look into how much it would be to get a set up..


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> yah cuz id get tired rerunning the lure everytime...my dog has drive, not me LOL. Know where they sell these? itd be cool to set up at a local feild somewhere. especially if its say less than a couple hundred bucks. Itd be like a giant mill, and im really tired of capturing cats for grizz to chase and the neighbors are all so sad ....


it must be hard on the cat owners. poor poor ppl. Thatll teach em ol cat lovers


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go Atlas!!!

I'm excited my sister and I are buying one in April we can't use it until May. I think it was called tthe little monster. It costs around 300$. I can't wait to do this with Vendetta and DaVinci..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We are getting ours from this site Wicked Coursing Home Portable Lure Coursing Machines


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> they had small terriers at the orville , CA show doing that and they are very impressive LOL. I wouldn't mind getting one for grizz.


Lol yeah we had Fitzs dogs over there doing it the days I came lol... I want to set one up from my dogs . Those Jack Russells would just Yodel and scream for that thing.

Here is a video of a lure course for those who don't know so you can get the idea. They are great fun. Sorry I can't find a better vid lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> , and im really tired of capturing cats for grizz to chase and the neighbors are all so sad ....


I was wondering where Oh Well went lol. Stop taking my cats!


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the site. what i like about it is that any dog could do it..plus you can see some speed from your dog


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your welcome. I can't wait until spring when we can get out do stuff in the yard again.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Lure chasing is a blast! We did it with Jax a few times and he loved it! I'm hoping to try it this year with Katphish. You can see the video of Jax on our site.


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to buy my own set ..the clubs here in az are for restricted breeds


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

how would i go about finding a course around where i live?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I did a google of lure coursing in my state. I hope that helps you out.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

marshjo said:


> how would i go about finding a course around where i live?


You might wanna ask around at your local training facilities. Thats where we had our luck finding out about local events.


----------

